
Alexa and Siri Can Hear This Hidden Command. You Can’t - nkrisc
https://nytimes.com/2018/05/10/technology/alexa-siri-hidden-command-audio-attacks.html
======
chiefalchemist
I don't own either. Do either broadcast a (bluetooth?) signal that they are
activated and available? As opposed to being turned off.

My concern being, an unknown / unseen device could record your conversation -
even if Alexa / Siri were off - and then covertly upload that later. Yes? No?

This is going to get ugly.

~~~
Someone
Being able to detect whether the ‘real’ device is listening won’t help much
there, won’t it? The villains wouldn’t be so stupid to copy that feature to
their recording device.

Also, you’re safe as long as you don’t buy and configure such a device (that
may change if speaker recognition ever gets so good that devices other than
your own will recognize your voice and bill whatever you ask them to do to
your account)

